#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hiya Yall!

## Quinception

Hi! I wandered in to see if I can find any fun stories to tell with y'all. I'm not new to roleplaying by any means, but I am always looking to learn and grow as a writer so I hope this place can help me to do that!

That being said I'm Quinn(she/her), I'm looking for people to roleplay with, and if you're looking for someone to tell a story with, there's a good chance I might be interested in doing that!

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Quinn, welcome to the forum! Here’s some links to help you find your way around.  ::): 

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Quinn!

----------


## Quinception

Hi! And thank you!

----------


## Hannelorian

Hello and welcome! I hope you have a great time here!

----------


## Kach

Welcome Quinn! As unofficial name rater and aficionado, you get top marks! 

Well done. 

Do tell, what kind of sci-fi interests you?

----------


## neuroticcryptid

Hello! I’m definitely interested. Maybe we can talk and see what each other preferences are and perhaps plot?  :^_^:

----------

